# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Lisa Maxwell

## samantha nixon

Here are some pictures of Lisa Maxwell
 
 
 
 
 
I have loads more but there would be to many to put on here

----------


## sarahwelford

Thanks she is one of the actress in england that are well not credited enough

----------


## pip_kin

omg! shes so pretty, she looks stunnin in the first picture. how long ago was it taken?

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont no but it is her agent picture that is on there contacts

----------


## $sTaCeY$

where did you get this pictures from?

----------


## samantha nixon

i got most of them of google just type lisa maxwell or samantha nixon and you get a load up

----------


## Tori

yeah, shes undercredited by a huge amount

----------


## samantha nixon

here are some more pics

----------


## phils little sister

she is very pretty isnt she! im not mad about that brown hair tho the blonde is much nicer

----------


## Tori

blonde suits her more

----------


## phils little sister

maybe its just a wig is it?

----------


## Tori

could be, it would make more sense than dyeing it

----------


## samantha nixon

it is just a wig and i like her blonde hair better than that aswell

----------


## Tori

yeah.  what would she look like with brown hair now??

----------


## phils little sister

i dont think it would be that nice, the blonde just suits her

----------


## Tori

yeah its natural

----------


## samantha nixon

id love it if my hair was her hair colour

----------


## Tori

why what colour is it??

----------


## samantha nixon

what mine or lisa's and here is a pic of her hair done in brown its not very good

----------


## Tori

yours and that pic is a bit scary!!

----------


## phils little sister

:EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## samantha nixon

yep and my hair is kinda browney blonde

----------


## Tori

mines brown.  i could never have it blonde, it would look totally wrong!!

----------


## samantha nixon

ive had blonde highlights and they look nice but im not sure what my hair would look right all blonde

----------


## phils little sister

i went all blonde a few weeks ago and im loving it

----------


## Tori

i have lighter bits on top because of the sun.  lisa's hair looks great like that, it really suits her blonde

----------


## Tori

so do blondes have more fun then??

----------


## samantha nixon

> i went all blonde a few weeks ago and im loving it


but are you tanned as i tan easily in the sun im not sure if blonde would look right but i might try it one day but the only type of blonde i would take it is to the same type of lisa's as some blondes look to white

----------


## samantha nixon

> so do blondes have more fun then??


lol when i had highlights everyone said that to me

----------


## Tori

i tan easily, and i am quite tanned so thats why it wouldnt suit me

----------


## Tori

lol someone asked me if i'd had my hair dyed once... it was exactly the same as the day before!!

----------


## samantha nixon

mine goes lighter in the sun

----------


## phils little sister

yes blondes do have more fun, well i was blonde on top before and brown underneath so for a change i just went all blonde

----------


## Tori

so does mine

----------


## samantha nixon

thats what i want blonde on top and brown underneath but ice had highlights twice and why youre younger if you die youre hair a lot at a young age it can ruin it

----------


## kirsty_g

cool i like her

----------


## Tori

yeah, she has a loyal fanbase on here

----------


## samantha nixon

yep most of us have her mentioned in our names somehow theres me, lisamaxwellfan, sam nixon fan, phils little sister and i think thats it

----------


## Tori

is phils little sister one of us??

----------


## samantha nixon

i thought so maybe she aint then

----------


## Tori

i dont know, i thought she was an eastenders fan.  i could be wrong though!

----------


## samantha nixon

she might be if youre reading this phils little sister are you a lisa fan like us

----------


## Tori

she might be, i just wasnt sure thats all

----------


## phils little sister

yeah i like her in the bill!  i just think she is very talented - so does that make me one of you's then  :Lol:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tori

it does indeed!!

----------


## phils little sister

Great  :Cheer:

----------


## Tori

im glad your'e happy

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think lisa maxwell is cool but i don't think much of the brown hair

----------


## Tori

yeah i dislkie the brown hair as well

----------


## kirsty_g

those are great pictures

----------


## Tori

cracking

----------


## pip_kin

lol those pics of her with brown hair r so funi, but i dont think its the clour that doesnt suit her i think it's the cut its to short and puffy! is she a natural blonde? lol my hair is green at the moment lol had abit of a accident tryin 2 dye over blonde with brown, so my advice is never do it at home cause u will end up looking like a shrub lol

----------


## Tori

lol! i just dont do anything at all!

----------


## samantha nixon

> lol those pics of her with brown hair r so funi, but i dont think its the clour that doesnt suit her i think it's the cut its to short and puffy! is she a natural blonde? lol my hair is green at the moment lol had abit of a accident tryin 2 dye over blonde with brown, so my advice is never do it at home cause u will end up looking like a shrub lol


i think she is a natural blonde and my mum died my hair blonde but it all rose to the roots and i ended up with a blonde bit right down my parting

----------


## Tori

doesnt sound too good

----------


## samantha nixon

no i went to the hairdressers and she corrected it

----------


## Tori

ah thats good.  i have random blonde bits from the sea...

----------


## samantha nixon

ive got hilghlights and how did you get blonde bits from the sea

----------


## Tori

bleached- you get sea water in your hair and then sit in the sun and it bleaches it

----------


## samantha nixon

cool im gonna do that when i go away thanks

----------


## Tori

kk have a good time

----------


## pip_kin

i had my hair died so it aint green anymore lol its dark brown back to normal!!!!!!!

----------


## Tori

cool, although is green hair cool? i like green...

----------


## pip_kin

NO IT AINT COOL!!!! lol i looked like a carrot cause all the other parts of my hair went ginger lol it wz a disaster!!!!!!

----------


## Tori

ok.  poor you

----------


## samantha nixon

glad youre hairs normal now

----------


## kirsty_g

me to

----------


## pip_kin

yeah me 2 lol

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awww i never knew this thread exsisited glad to see im already mentioned yay!!!! Ill post some more lisa pics if anyone wants any!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

]


here are some of lisa past and present

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

And here are some of Sam!!!

----------


## Tori

that one of her with long hair is a bit freaky for some reason!

----------


## samantha nixon

this picutre is really nicce and is it when she was in boogie nights as it looks like it

----------


## Tori

i don't think she looks nice like that, but it does go with Boogie Nights

----------


## samantha nixon

thought it did as in my sisters shane richie book there is one of her and and the cast and shes dreesd like that and i think she looks nice like that and i like the long hair

----------


## Tori

i don't agree, but thats just me!

----------


## samantha nixon

what dont you like and do you prefer her hair long or short

----------


## Tori

i think she looks better with short hair

----------


## samantha nixon

i think both suit her but when her hairs shorter it looks neater

----------


## Tori

yeah, i agree with that

----------


## pip_kin

i think she looks amazing with long hair, it looks so much thicker its lovely, wish i had long blonde hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh no the short hair look so much better.

----------


## Tori

yeah, short hair i think. it looks neater

----------


## i_luv_dennis

these pics are fab have you got any pics of sam and phil together

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

yeah iv got lots ill post them laterfor you

----------


## samantha nixon

cool id like to see them aswell as ive only got a few of them together and id love to have long blonde hair aswell pip_kin

----------


## pip_kin

i like it long, it does look nice short the pic of her cumin out of the door is well nice, i loved it wen she first joined the bill, i think it's got 2 short now!

----------


## samantha nixon

i cant remeber what the length of her hair was when she first joined was it the same length as thet boogie nights picture

----------


## pip_kin

no it was shorter but not as short as it is now and it had layers in it, i had ,mine cut like that but it didnt look anywhere near as good lol!!!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i think i remember now and my hair never goes how i want it to

----------


## pip_kin

lol mine either it's such a mess, i think the pic of her near that door is nice as well, but i love her hair long, defo!

----------


## samantha nixon

i love her long hair aswell but i think it suits her short aswell so it still looks nice either way but i like long hair so

----------


## pip_kin

in my opinion her hair has got 2 short now, bt she is still v. pretty, i bet her daughter is a gorgeous little girl!!!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> yeah iv got lots ill post them laterfor you


thanks

----------


## samantha nixon

> in my opinion her hair has got 2 short now, bt she is still v. pretty, i bet her daughter is a gorgeous little girl!!!!!


her daughter is a very pritty little girl

----------


## pip_kin

i wouldnt no i'v never seen a pic of her but if she looks anythink like her mum, then she is gonna have all the guys after when she is older!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i will try and find a pic for you and put it on here

----------


## pip_kin

aww fanx, thats well nice of u!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

ive got quite a few of her but am trying to find the best one so you can see her better

----------


## samantha nixon

i will have to do it later as ive got to go out but i will do it and i also have one of her fiance aswell

----------


## pip_kin

wow fanx, cant wait, do u mind doin this?

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Here ya go! Ill post more later if yas want!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Heres one of sam and her daughter beau!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Great Pictures, thanks

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Heres one of sam and her daughter beau!


Aww she's well cute.

----------


## samantha nixon

hi here is a pic of lisa beau and mark
 
and here is lisa and beau

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It make Lisa look so much younger when she is with Beau.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Here ya go! Ill post more later if yas want!!!


thanks for those

----------


## pip_kin

aww the pic of her and daughter both smiling is so nice awwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tori

awww, beau is sooo cute! and thanks for the other pictures!

----------


## pip_kin

yeah thanks for the pic's of her and the one's of sam and phil!!!

----------


## Tori

i want those two together....

----------


## pip_kin

lol me they make a attractive couple!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i want them together aswell and i agree pip_kin they make an attractive couple

----------


## pip_kin

in away they look kind of similar i think they do, anyone agree????

----------


## Tori

um... maybe a tiny bit, but it's not like they look exactly the same, i think

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont think they look alike that much but theres something in the face but i dont no what

----------


## pip_kin

no i dont nknow what either but theres defo. something. i've always thought so!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i dnt think they look alike they just look compatable! Like u see some couple and their appearence just doesnts uit the other person!! Where as they do suit each other

----------


## samantha nixon

i think it might be the eye's as the picture im looking at to see looks like the eyes are similar

----------


## samantha nixon

> i dnt think they look alike they just look compatable! Like u see some couple and their appearence just doesnts uit the other person!! Where as they do suit each other


yeah these two seem to just click together

----------


## Tori

fit like a glove!

----------


## samantha nixon

> fit like a glove!


agree there like 2 puzzle pieces

----------


## Tori

the two missing pieces of a puzzle. if and when they get together, the jigsaw will be complete

----------


## samantha nixon

ah thats sweet but totally true

----------


## Tori

and for the ones of us wanting the jigsaw to be completed sometime soon, we just have to keep hoping!

----------


## pip_kin

i think it could be the nose they both have the same shape nose!

----------


## Tori

looking closely, i think they do! but does that link them?

----------


## samantha nixon

the noses are quite similar yes

----------


## pip_kin

lol and i agree bout the eyes, see they do look alike!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yep you dont see it at first but if you look closely you can see simularities

----------


## Tori

i can see the similarities now! some close looking going on though!

----------


## pip_kin

yeah, i well chuffed i noticed it, just think how alike they would look if they had the same colour hair!

----------


## samantha nixon

same here

----------


## samantha nixon

does anyone no who the little brown haired girl is on this pic as i really want to no the only thing i thought it might be would be one of beau's mates or a cousin

----------


## pip_kin

aww bless dont you just love young kids they are soooo cute, a friend i reckon, not sure though, lisa's hat lmao looks so funny, l take it the guy is her hubby, his shirt is sooo cool!!!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

there not actually married but they are engaged

----------


## pip_kin

close enough his shirt is still sooooo cool, i love it i want a boy friend so i can buy him a shirt like that, he isn't bad lookin actually!!!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

lol it is very cool, altho some guys might not be able to pull it off he can lol

----------


## pip_kin

lol il have to find some one that can pull it off, il add that to my list of must haves!!!! he has good hair to i like guys with longish hair!!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

yea hair is definatlky an important aspect!! along with eyes lol!  Longish hair can pull of them shirts lol

----------


## pip_kin

aww i love eys they are one of the first things i notice about people, are p.e teacher has gorgeous eyes!!! yeah hair is important to so is dress sense though!!!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

definatly and personality so in other wrds they have to be perfect all over lol

----------


## pip_kin

nah they dont need a personality lol only jokin i cant stand people that love themselves!!!! yeah but no one is perfect, i'm to picky though lol!!!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

So am i!! lol Me niether and i carnt stand men who take longer infront of the mirror than me! lol

----------


## pip_kin

lol it's good to have standrads though!!! i dont like skinny guys either that is the worst all scrawny eww !!!! some guys are so vain its unbelievable!!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

yeah definatly people who dont take care of themselevs arnt very attractive to me! Yeah a nice bit of muscle for strength  :Stick Out Tongue:   lol!

----------


## pip_kin

lol yeah i dont like to much muscle though its intimerdating!!! i like browed shoulders, i like anyone that looks anything like duncan from blue, he's perfect!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

apart from his ego.... lol!! yeah i dont like bog muscle but they have to be fit and toned lol!

----------


## pip_kin

yeah no flab lol has duncan got a big ego?? 5o cents muscle is awfull err thats way to much!!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

heres sme pics of lisa at awards ceremonys so that we are still kinda on topic lol

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i aint ever met him but he appears to hsve on programmes

----------


## pip_kin

lmao good idea well i'm now off to get some sleep, nice speaking to ya bye xx

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

hehe byeeeee sleep tight x!

----------


## samantha nixon

> heres sme pics of lisa at awards ceremonys so that we are still kinda on topic lol


ive got them pics there nice aint they and what site do you go on to get them as i used to go isifa but i dont think there any good any more and i googled uppa but nothing came up

----------


## samantha nixon

dont worry ive found the site for the pics its well good

----------


## pip_kin

o wow your new banner is so brilliant, i love the shiny pattern!!!! what site do you go on i would like to have a look at the pics!!!!!

----------


## [email protected]

> dont worry ive found the site for the pics its well good


how did u do that pattern on that banner?

----------


## Tori

samantha nixon your banners soo nice!

----------


## samantha nixon

hi 
thanks everyone i love my banner to jessie wallace made it and said i can have it so im not sure how she did the pattern you could ask her though

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

its really cool,!! i get most pictures from getty images or press site u?

----------


## samantha nixon

getty images, uppa and google and bad zena can anyone go on press sites and if so what are some of them

----------


## kirsty_g

there good

----------


## pip_kin

i love the pics of her in boogies nights with shane, i love the clothes lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------


## pip_kin

there is some now some realy nice pics of her on the isifa site!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah i saw them the other day there really nice

----------


## samantha nixon

here are some of the best ones

----------


## pip_kin

the ones on the sofa?? cause she looks so stunnin in them ones!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i like them ones aswell

----------


## pip_kin

i think the one when she is wearin the skirt is the nicest, and i really like the skirt!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah and i like the first one ive put on here as the dress is nice

----------


## pip_kin

lol they are all nice, wish i was that pretty, im sure the one of her smiling on the sofa was in the tv times a while back??!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i wish i was pritty aswell and i think it might have been in a magazine before aswell

----------


## pip_kin

aww not being weird but i bet you are pretty!!! i think it was in the tv times cause i read the interview!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

believe me im not and i remember reading an interview aswell with it

----------


## pip_kin

aww bless ya!!! it was a good iterview it was a ages ago though!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah ive probably got it somewhere aswell

----------


## pip_kin

i aint we recycle all are magazines lol there was another interview with her in my mum mags and the pic of her on the font was sooo nice, she looked flawless!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

what mag was it, was it recently and i keep all the mags with lisa in or other people i like

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Yeah them pictures are lovely arnt they. Think th wer taklen about a year ago or siumat time round about then

----------


## pip_kin

no it was a while ago it was womans weekly or something like that, there was a close up pic on the front cover she looked abit like emma bunton!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i might have that mag as my mum gets that

----------


## pip_kin

o are one is probly still doin the rounds it goes from my nan, to my mum, then to my mums friend, then somewhere else!!!i have no pics or interviews with lisa!!

----------


## samantha nixon

same here the mags go my mum, nan then my mums mate and ive got a couple of things i have over 145 mags and quite a few are of lisa

----------


## pip_kin

i have nothing, not a single thing i would have room to keep loads of things like that!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

start collecting them then i love looking at pics i have of her and stuff

----------


## pip_kin

lol i meant i wouldnt have room, i look at the ones of the internet!! i have ever read about 3 interviews with her!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

lol do you mean you have only ever read 3 interviews with her as i think you missed a word again lol

----------


## pip_kin

lol yeah thats what i meant, sorry il check what im writing!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

it dont matter it makes me laugh
anyway back to lisa maxwell what can we talk about

----------


## pip_kin

lol, ummm........................i like her clothes, thats pathetic i know, sorry!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

its not pathetic i like her clothes aswell she always looks great

----------


## pip_kin

i know some people just have all the luck, and to think she is 40 something and still looks that nice!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

exactly if i look anthing like that good when im 40 ill be pleased (but i wont ever look like that)

----------


## pip_kin

lol same here, im still young and dont look that good!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

exactly same here lol

----------


## pip_kin

lol there is more important things than what you look like though!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yep its whats inside that counts lol but by the sounds of thing lisa has a great personality aswell

----------


## pip_kin

lol i would like to be pretty though!!! i know she does damn it aint fair!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

nope some people have all the luck

----------


## pip_kin

lol i know i really want to be blonde aswell!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

so do i as her hair colours lovely and my hair is brown with blonde highlights but theyve started to grow out

----------


## pip_kin

aww mines brown just plain brown, yours sounds nice mine is a mess!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

mines horrable and its got so many wispy bits it always looks a mess but lisa's is always neat

----------


## pip_kin

aww, i dont have mine down anymore i just shove it up, she does have nice hair!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

mine dont look nice down or up so it dont really matter

----------


## pip_kin

aww, it sounds nice, im saving up for ghd's cause my parents wont get them for me for x-mas!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

are ghd's wet to dry ones as i have them

----------


## pip_kin

lol no they aint their the ones that you see you most hairdressers, they are the best around cant wait till i get them!!

----------


## samantha nixon

cool

----------


## pip_kin

lol, anyway, back on topic otherwise we are gona get yet another thread closed!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i no and i like this thread erm.......

----------


## samantha nixon

have you ever seen this pic

----------


## pip_kin

yeah i have it came up on google, its well nice aint it??!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah i like it

----------


## pip_kin

did you get it off google aswell??!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yep

----------


## pip_kin

oh right there aint alot else on there though!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i think she looks better now than she did when she was younger

----------


## pip_kin

me too she was still pretty then though!!

----------


## samantha nixon

she looks great when she was younger and now and google dont have much no pip_kin

----------


## pip_kin

the pics of her in boogie nights make me laugh!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i love the pics i think there great

----------


## pip_kin

she looked nice with long hair!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah i think it looks nice long aswell looks nice thins length aswell

----------


## pip_kin

i liked it when she first joined the bill it was lovely!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah the one in oure banner is kinda when she first joined but it was a bit longer

----------


## samantha nixon

heres one of her you can see her hair a bit better

----------


## pip_kin

it was soo nice it looked really nice in the pics of her on the sofa aswell!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah it does

----------


## pip_kin

they are probly the nicest pics i have seen of her!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah i also like one i have its of her with a red jumper material dress

----------


## pip_kin

it is a older picture of her, with her autograph at the bottom??

----------


## samantha nixon

no why

----------


## pip_kin

oh cause i aint seen the one your talkin about lol!!

----------


## samantha nixon

what pic was you talking about
anyway i gotta go speak 2moz

----------


## pip_kin

umm.. from when she was younger i cant describe it but you probly have it!!!

bye xxx

----------


## samantha nixon

no most of mine are within about a year or year and a half so i might not have that one

----------


## Tori

omg. she looked stunning in that picture. i wanna look like that!!!

----------


## pip_kin

lol LMF so do i!!!! o right its a nice pic cant remeber where i saw it though!!

----------


## Tori

hmmm... she looks so young in them!

----------


## pip_kin

what the ones on the sofa??

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

im confused which pic are ya on about

----------


## pip_kin

i dont know lol!!

----------


## Tori

on the page or two before this one, there are some pics. thats the ones we are on about

----------


## pip_kin

she looks young and stunning!!

----------


## samantha nixon

here are some more pics of lisa

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for the pictues

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

were are those from...

----------


## samantha nixon

isifa but unless youve registered you cant see the big verions now as its all changed

----------


## Tori

when were they taken?

----------


## pip_kin

wow, she looks lovely!! i was well annoyed about that isifa thing, i couldnt be botherd to register cause it actually want ed your home address!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

ive registered but it still dont let you see them big for some reason so ive emailed them and it doesnt actually say when the pics were taken

----------


## pip_kin

oh i wont bother then they are realy nice pics though!!!!

----------


## billfan

> i tan easily, and i am quite tanned so thats why it wouldnt suit me


I tan easily and yet I'm more brown that blonde. However I was really blonde when I was little. I miss my blonde so much.

----------


## Tori

i used to be quite blonde aswell, but i'm brunette now

----------


## billfan

Not trying to burst ne1's bubble and I mean that i'm not being sarcastic but I think she actually dyes her hair. It used to be blonde but she dyes it now. Looks really nice though. I like her she's really pretty.

----------


## samantha nixon

but if it used to be blonde then it wouldnt really change would it

----------


## billfan

I dunno my mum sed that it looked dyed. But sumtimes mums and dads just rattle on bout nething.

----------


## pip_kin

lol, i dont tan anymore im so pale ahhhh i hate it!!!! does she dye her hair? i thought it was natural, but then i didnt think she straightened it either!!!

----------


## Tori

it looks natural because its starting to go a little silvery... like the banner samantha nixon!

----------


## samantha nixon

thanks vikki

----------


## Tori

you're so good at that kinda stuff- i'm learning how to use this imaging software

----------


## samantha nixon

if you want one made im happy to as i love making them

----------


## Tori

ooh, please  :Big Grin:

----------


## samantha nixon

if you ask in my thread and say what you want and stuff

----------


## pip_kin

i thought it was natural not dyed, well either way its nice!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i think its natural aswell, but if not then id love to no what colour she has put on (obviously blonde but what one) as its well nice

----------


## pip_kin

yeah, i couldnt dye my hair blonde even though i want to cause it dont suit me, she is well lucky if its natural!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

im not sure whether it would suit me or not

----------


## pip_kin

lol i cant say cause i dont know what you look like lol, it would make me look even paler than i am!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

im not pale but my hair is a darky blonde brown and my eyebrows are black so i dont think it will go

----------


## pip_kin

awww my eyebrows are black but my hair is dark aswell so i would bad roots, you could pluck your eyebrows so they really thin so you wouldnt notice them then they would look better with the blonde??!!

----------


## samantha nixon

thats a good idea but i dont think my mum would like me to have all blonde hair i have highlights at the minute though

----------


## pip_kin

build it up have more blonde put in each time!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yep thats a good idea but im letting this grow out first

----------


## pip_kin

o right, i have roots at the mo but cant be botherd to sort them out!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah my roots are near my ears at the mo lol

----------


## pip_kin

aww, lol mine aint that bad, but i dont really have my hair down so it dont matter!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i like it i think it looks cool lol and mine dont notice when its up just down and straightened

----------


## pip_kin

lucky you i hate my hair im growing it long at the mo, but i have killed it with my straightners!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

ive killed mine at the mo aswell but its starting to look a bit better and im growing mine aswell

----------


## pip_kin

aww, mine is awful hate it, it was long but i cut it!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

mines quite long but shrot compared to how i used to have it

----------


## pip_kin

mine is shoulder lengh i think, with layers in it!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

mines longer than shoulder length when up so its a bit longer than my bra strap line lol

----------


## pip_kin

thats well long, i want your hair!!!lol!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

its not as long as i used to have it

----------


## pip_kin

aww wow, i have killed my hair!!! there is some new pictures of lisa on isifa i cant put them on here for ya though, just thought id tell ya bout them!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

thanks for telling me pip_kin i though id add them

----------


## Siobhan

The pics at the start of this thread with her in a brown wig.. I know where I seen her before.. she was in Bottom series on BBC2.. I love them and she played a women at the dating agency.. she was so funny in it ..  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## samantha nixon

cool i found the pics on google

----------


## Tori

some of those pictures of her look um...interesting...

----------


## samantha nixon

do you mean the ones i put on yesterday and if so they do dont they

----------


## Tori

yeah.... i think they're slightly freaky aswell!

----------


## samantha nixon

the type like this are 
 
as she seems to blend in with them but she still looks pritty

----------


## Tori

yeah lol!

----------


## billfan

she does look a bit funny. her dress semms to blend in with the background.

----------


## Tori

yes, it does. thats scary

----------


## samantha nixon

billfan on my email it came up with youre post with the writitng before it was edited and lol it made me laugh

----------


## pip_kin

those pics in that dress arent the best ever i thought it was bernie nolan!!!

----------


## sam_nixon_4eva

> yep most of us have her mentioned in our names somehow theres me, lisamaxwellfan, sam nixon fan, phils little sister and i think thats it


Theres me aswell   :Cheer:

----------


## Tori

> those pics in that dress arent the best ever i thought it was bernie nolan!!!


so did i for a moment!!

----------


## samantha nixon

sorry sam_nixon_4eva and 
did you really think thats bernie i dont think it looks like her

----------


## Tori

because the picture is small it does

----------


## pip_kin

i think she does soo much it does look like lisa at all the other 2 are nice though!!!

----------


## billfan

> billfan on my email it came up with youre post with the writitng before it was edited and lol it made me laugh


I no, i put the origional then I thought: no that don't sound right so I scrapped it. hee hee

----------


## samantha nixon

lol i quite liked the original but i dont think it looks like she was doing that

----------


## pip_kin

there is some more new pics on isifa and they are really nice!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

cool ill have a look thanks

----------


## pip_kin

thats ok!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

they are nice pics and she always goes to the children of courage awards

----------


## pip_kin

what are they???

----------


## samantha nixon

its awards for kids who do something brave or outstanding they had some on gmtv and there were kids who looked after ill parents and there was also this kid who was set alight by a cnadle and for kids who have illnesses

there are also some lovely new ones of scott

----------


## pip_kin

oh right never heard of them before, i really well bad for kids like that and poor lil kids who have cancer and stuff awwww its terrible!!!! they are really nice pics though i cant look at them in big though!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i used to be able to egt them big but the site dont let me no more or id post them on here and the scott ones  :Wub:

----------


## pip_kin

lol stupid site!!! the pics of him are lovely, he is sooo fit!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i no (goes of in dream world) lol

----------


## pip_kin

lol, he is one of the fittest guys on tele, i want a boy friend that looks like him lol!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

so do i id love him to be my bf but i might be a bit young for him

----------


## pip_kin

lol, me too im nearly legal though lol i aint really seen anyone that looks like him. except this guy i used to fancy for some reason i dont know why that was lol but he didnt like me back lol!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

ah poor you lisa's dead lucky she got to snog him

----------


## pip_kin

lmao, i wish i had got to snog but i didnt, lisa is well lucky!!!

----------


## billfan

wht is isifa. what's the website as I would like to go on it so if you don't mind can you type it in so I can wite it daown and go on there. thanx

----------


## samantha nixon

www.isifa.com

----------

